# Mount Amanzi question...



## 77marie (Nov 21, 2012)

I consider myself still new to the world of timeshare ownership as we are only entering our second year.  Back in August I emailed the levies email addy requesting info about paying my maintenance fees and didn't hear back.  So I emailed again and again didn't hear back.  So I did eventually get a paper bill in the mail and paid that way.  My acct shows the fees were paid but my week was never deposited into RCI. I swear I wrote my RCI number on the payment slip. I am going to send another email regarding this but I am worried about not getting a response again.  Is mount amanzi still tradeable on rci?  I was reading a couple of other threads about SA ownership and do you all still think it is a good choice or should I consider getting out.  

thanks!  Ellen


----------



## cerralee (Nov 22, 2012)

I got several e-mails from Mt. Amanzi about two months ago.  I just got around paying for my levies last week and requested that they deposit them in my RCI account.  It took about three additional days after my credit card was charged for the weeks to show up in my USA RCI account.  I have never had a problem with SA depositing the week.  The only dissapointment I ever had was when I only recieved 10 TPU's for the week instead of the 15 I was expecting.  This has happened 1 out of the 4 years they started handing out TPU;s.


----------



## vckempson (Dec 30, 2012)

77marie said:


> I was reading a couple of other threads about SA ownership and do you all still think it is a good choice or should I consider getting out.
> 
> thanks!  Ellen



The ride is over Ellen.  At 10 tpu's per deposit, it's no longer a deal worth keeping.   The cost per TPU is just way to high now, around $35/TPU if I remember correct.  I'm not sure if they are still doing it but they were taking weeks back with no questions asked.  They sent me a quit claim deed and took it out of my name.  

You can then get some great deals through e-bay for nothing, or close to it.  Get the right lock-off at a good place and get your cost per tpu down to well under $15 each which is under half what it is with Mt Amanzi.  Since the replacement cost for a new place is virtually free, there's nothing lost in just giving back the Mt. Amanzi week.

You still need to contact them though, to get your current week deposited into RCI.


----------

